# this is my fav quote and my new motto hope u like it



## lil (Nov 23, 2006)

we the willing
led by the unknowing 
are doing the impossible for the ungreatful
we have done so much for so long
with so little 
we are now qualified to do anything with nothing


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello, Welcome.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Jon!! how was camping and your post turkey day? ^_^


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey lil!  here a couple that I refer to. ( I swear the things we pick up from our parents! :wacko: ) " Because of the stupidy of others, we stay gainfully employed!" (my old paramedic super) "That will learn ya!" (my pop Ray)
and last but not least, " If you don't like my gate, you don't havta swing on it!" (also from my pop, the midwest has alot of corny but great sayings!  )^_^  ^_^


----------



## Jon (Nov 24, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hey Jon!! how was camping and your post turkey day? ^_^


Camping was "in-tents"  A lot of walking, but fun.

Turkey day - Fun... I got to watch the Thanksgiving day parade from the driver's seat of a warm ambulance


----------

